

Programmers should learn how to benchmark, or I will kill them all - montanalow
https://www.omniref.com/ruby/2.2.1/symbols/Benchmark/bm?#annotation=4095926&line=182

======
hkailahi
The title should be changed to reflect the purpose of the link, rather than a
clickbait-y reference to your site/Zed's article.

Also, Zed's article "Programmers Need To Learn Statistics Or I Will Kill Them
All" has been posted seven times already to HN.

